# End To Three-Tier System?



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

A very interesting article about alcohol laws.
http://www.realbeer.com/news/articles/news-002802.php

Hopefully this will help to bring about the end of the 3 tier system of producers, wholesalers, and retailers. Pennsylvania has this system and it only serves to keep the prices high and selection low.


----------

